# Prayers needed please



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd ask all my friends here to keep my dad in your thoughts and prayers. 
Starting a couple of years ago he passed out, it only happened about 2 times but still it happened. Then a few months ago it started happening more frequently and up until July 4th weekend it happened more than he let on - lots of dizzy spells after July 4th. He never felt it come on, he'd be fine then suddenly he's just pass out. 
I had no idea this was going on until July 3rd, apparently my dad felt dizzy and went back up to his house <up the hill from where we were all camping>. That's when we all found out he was having these spells. So we begged him to see a new doctor.

Long story short he has some blockage in his neck, BUT, they are saying it's not causing it - not bad enough to be an issue right now. 
He was put on a very low dose of high blood pressure medicine a couple of years ago and they think it could be an issue, so he is off of that and he said he hasn't had any episodes since he quit the medicine.

He's gone in for all sorts of tests, everything coming back fine. Then he had an EEG where they monitor the brain. The doctor called him yesterday to come in for some tests that they found something abnormal and the way it sounds they think something is causing him to have seizures.
He goes in a week from today.

Fingers crossed it's nothing that medication can't handle. I dont' want to see my father limited, and I don't want to even think he'd ever need surgery.

The sad thing is....many years ago when my dad was young, his parents were divorced, his father was an alcoholic. They found him dead when he was 49, he had passed out, fell and hit his head on one of those old time iron radiator heaters in the house...bled to death. Everyone always assumed he'd gone too far with the booze.

Now my dad thinks it wasn't the booze, he thinks his dad may have had the same thing he is dealing with. 
And that makes sense to me as well. So sad as his father was only 49 years old when he passed away. 
My father is in his upper 60s, and overall in good health. He still runs with the pups hehe...he rides his three wheeler, goes kayaking, fishing, and had planned to leave today to go visit my brother in Virginia and take a tour of Washington D.C. 
However, because of the doctor he isn't going to be able to go until they figure out what's going on. I know this really has him down in the dumps  He and my step mom had been looking forward to going out to the east coast for a visit and to see the sights and slip on down to FL for a few days. I hope he can do that soon....praying he can 

I live 3 1/2 hours away from my dad, so it's hard...I wish we didn't live so far apart.

My dad and my 4yo daughter on July 4th - she is CRAZY about her pawpaw, in fact she woke up yesterday morning first thing she said was she had a dream that we went to go pick up her pawpaw 









My dad and his first great grand baby who just turned a year old 
I LOVE these two pictures especially


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: ray:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your father. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

He looks like such a sweet and kind man--prayers being said!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...he is very handsome....I pray... that he will be OK...he has such kind eyes.... great welcoming smile... and I bet..... he is a very good man... :hug: ray:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh Candice, I hope all is okay -- your daughter and your dad look So much alike: esp in the eyes /eyebrows..prayers!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone  My father is such a wonderful man, he always does his best to be honest and kind, and he's always been there for me, my brothers and the rest of the family when we've needed him  He's the backbone, and it scares me that he's had this going on. When my step mom told me and my brother that he was having the spells happening more, I was terrified. He just doesn't like to talk about stuff like that to get us worried, but now he gives us emailed updates, and I am so thankful he does, I look forward to those updates. 

I lost my mom in 2006, so any hint of having a health issue really worries me to no end.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish your Dad the best...and you,too. :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww, such sweet pictures! Prayers for your dad.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Many prayers are being sent to help with a diagnosis...as well as for the strength you need to get through this tough time ray: 

Candice....I'm sending you :hug: :hug: too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks so much everyone  My father is such a wonderful man, he always does his best to be honest and kind, and he's always been there for me, my brothers and the rest of the family when we've needed him  He's the backbone, and it scares me that he's had this going on. When my step mom told me and my brother that he was having the spells happening more, I was terrified. He just doesn't like to talk about stuff like that to get us worried, but now he gives us emailed updates, and I am so thankful he does, I look forward to those updates.
> 
> I lost my mom in 2006, so any hint of having a health issue really worries me to no end.


 You are so welcome.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Great pictures :wink: I will be sending lot of prayers. ray: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just wanted to update while I have a minute. I just talked to my step mom, and she said they found scar tissue on my dad's brain. Said it was most likely caused from some kind of blockage. Everything else looks just fine, but he has to take some medication for the tissue, and is restricted from driving for 3 months. He goes back in Nov for another brain scan, and hopefully he'll be given an all clear.

The doctor told them this IS what is causing my dad to have seizures, so thank goodness it's nothing more severe. I was terrified he might be dealing with a brain tumor.

She said he is really upset, especially with the driving restriction. My step mom doesn't drive on highways/congested areas as she has anxiety attacks. I told her I am sure family will help out, I wish I lived closer I'd take them anywhere they wanted to go!!! My father has a Navy reunion next month in Missouri <he lives in southwestern Indiana>, I am sure one of my brothers would drive them to it, as we all know how important this reunion is to our Dad. They want to come down here in Oct for my youngest daughters birthday, so if my oldest brother/his family come, my brother could drive them down and my SIL drive their car w/kiddos. I told her to tell him it will all work out, I know my brothers and the rest of the family will do anything they can to help out.

My dad is just not the type that likes people to take care of him..he likes to be able to do things - he wants to go to the store to get something...he gets in the car and goes....

And on top of all of this, someone broke into his garage over the weekend and stole a bunch of his tools! They've been living out in that area for a LONG time, they moved out there in 1995, never ever had a problem. Third break-in in a very short period of time. Thankfully they couldn't figure out how to open his garage door so they couldn't steal the ATV's and other large items. But they did steal all the power tools that pertained to working with wood  
Makes me sooooo MAD!!! I bought my dad a really nice battery powered tool set a few years ago, it was costly, but it was on sale during the holidays and he loved it, used it for everything, and they stole it  I wish I had the extra $$$ to buy him another set just like it. He had tools worth a lot of $$ <saws>, I think one he paid $600 for? Anyway, he does have insurance, but it's a $500 deductable. He should at least get a few hundred or so to help replace the items...but still that $500 ded...hurts when your retired and on a fixed income


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers are still coming that way....I do hope all gets better..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Prayers for your dad, and you too -- and your whole family. You all must be relieved to finally have a diagnosis, and thank goodness it's treatable.


----------

